# Unknown bits with Das6



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Help, I've just received my Dodo Juice Buff Dadday (Das6), in the pack are two wires with blocks on pictured below, do I need to do anything with them? What are they?

TIA


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

they are spare motor brushes for inside the polisher


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you, will store them away.


----------

